# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 25)



## ripjack13 (Jun 16, 2019)

*Does woodworking come easy to you, or is it a challenge?*

*







*



**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course, Doc and the wood spinner, and the guy with a bunch of bees too....


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 16, 2019)

Plan to make a Kendama, platter, and a pepper grinder. All new items for me. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 16, 2019)

It's extremely easy , especially woodturning. When I was in the cabinet/furniture business, I took on projects I'd never done before just to see if I could do it. Never turned a profit on them, but satisfied I could do it......................... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 16, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Plan to make a Kendama, platter, and a pepper grinder. All new items for me. Chuck



OOps. I know you guys saw the question, but I changed it. I already did that one on week 16.


----------



## David Hill (Jun 16, 2019)

I suppose for me it’s easy. I visualize what I want in my head, then decide the best/easiest way to get it done— sometimes that’s the hard part because the method/tools part can be fairly dynamic.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 16, 2019)

Grandkid distracted me. That's my excuse....yea. that's it....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Jun 16, 2019)

Overall it comes easy to me. But there are some things that pose some sort of a challenge for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 16, 2019)

Doing the same thing is easy for me, but I'm trying to do new things, and that's not easy. It's rewarding but frustrating and difficult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 16, 2019)

Woodturning has come fairly easy for me and it gets easier each time I go to the lathe but flat work challenges me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 16, 2019)

Hard stuff is fun. Love doing something I have not done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 16, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Woodturning has come fairly easy for me and it gets easier each time I go to the lathe but flat work challenges me.


 I agree on the lathe- Had one for 5 yrs- damn thing was lazy- never made anything!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 16, 2019)

Turning is getting easier the more I learn and try things,other types,not so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (Jun 16, 2019)

Depends on the project. I can turn things pretty easily but flat board stuff is a challenge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 16, 2019)

I don't really know, wanted to make something, figured it out, over time things get faster and easier and my quality and style improves and the skills you started with allow you to build on for each new skill you add to the tool box....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CWS (Jun 16, 2019)

I cannot do flatwork. I built a lid for my beehive last week. A 2" frame with a plywood lid. Then I stapled the aluminum cover on the wrong. That's a normal day for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 16, 2019)

For the most part it is easy for me, but it wasn't always that way. Now I look for projects that challenge me with things I have not done before. I dont have an interest in incredibly difficult projects though because then the challenge might take away from the fun of working the wood. Like all things there has to be a balance.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 16, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> For the most part it is easy for me, but it wasn't always that way. Now I look for projects that challenge me with things I have not done before. I dont have an interest in incredibly difficult projects though because then the challenge might take away from the fun of working the wood. Like all things there has to be a balance.


*
Fun??? it's never been fun for me. It's a challenge, and then some gratification when done. Since 1978, when I started woodworking for a living, it took about 6 months to really start hating working with wood. Since it was so easy for me, I couldn't stop, but still hate flat work today. Weird, Huh?? ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 16, 2019)

Not weird @Nubsnstubs once you figured out how to do things round flat makes no sense

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 17, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Not weird @Nubsnstubs once you figured out how to do things round flat makes no sense



I agree

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 20, 2019)

I can draft what I want to build on graph paper, thanks to Dr. Rucker, my high school electives teacher.
He taught me drafting, and advanced woodworking. After drawing it out, I still have the ability to make a materials list
from my drawing, thanks to many other high school teachers. I was bored as hell in high school because they weren't
teaching me anything I didn't already know & couldn't prove I knew it on the blackboard.

Thankfully, they were smarter than me (collectively) & they had a conference (pow wow) as to what to do with me.
They employed different teaching methods to help me make it along in my classes, and they became better teachers for it.
They came up with a combination of classes so I could do some of what I wanted to do in each class separately, yet combine it
for class credits at the end of the year.

In other words, my drafting teacher would let me draw projects to scale, using drafting & advanced mathematics.
I showed my calculations to my math teacher, who gave me credit for his class, and towards my drafting classes too.
My business management teacher would let me submit my materials list for her course, and it counted towards
my woodworking shop class grade too. They let me work at my own pace, and I worked separately from the rest of the class. They quit testing me after the 2nd month of 10th grade, because I would usually finish first, and make at least a 90% on them, without studying anything.

At the end of my school year, every one of my teachers gave me a letter they wrote themselves.
They mostly said I was their biggest challenge of their careers to that point, and they learned as much from me as they hope I did from them.
I was not the starting point for the TAG program, but I was the nexus for the local TAG program instituted after I graduated high school.
It was literally a miracle I graduated from high school, because I had already dropped out twice by my senior year.

So, yeah, thankfully, woodworking & all it's related parts come easy to me. Except for curved top hope chests.
Mostly because I never built one yet.

Sorry for the long winded reply, but nobody ever bother to ask me this particular question yet.

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 20, 2019)

I have plenty of questions ready for comments Herb. I think about 5 years worth now. 

Take a look at this topic, I have linked em all with each question so it's easy to get to...

https://woodbarter.com/threads/question-of-the-week-links-to-questions-used.30271/


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 20, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I have plenty of questions ready for comments Herb. I think about 5 years worth now.
> 
> Take a look at this topic, I have linked em all with each question so it's easy to get to...
> 
> https://woodbarter.com/threads/question-of-the-week-links-to-questions-used.30271/


Crap, Marck, I don't have enough time to reply to some of those links. I just went to the one, week 24, and saw some honest answers. It wouldn't be a problem reviving some of these, would it?? I've got some long winded answers to a lot of them.
And that's only page #1 that I looked at.....Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 20, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I have plenty of questions ready for comments Herb. I think about 5 years worth now.
> Take a look at this topic, I have linked em all with each question so it's easy to get to...
> https://woodbarter.com/threads/question-of-the-week-links-to-questions-used.30271/



It took me awhile to understand your post. I meant by my reply that no one ever really put it that way before.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 20, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Crap, Marck, I don't have enough time to reply to some of those links. I just went to the one, week 24, and saw some honest answers. It wouldn't be a problem reviving some of these, would it?? I've got some long winded answers to a lot of them.
> And that's only page #1 that I looked at.....Jerry (in Tucson)



By all means, please post your answers to any question of the week topic.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 20, 2019)

Herb G. said:


> It took me awhile to understand your post. I meant by my reply that no one ever really put it that way before.



Ah...got it....


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 20, 2019)

Some projects flow like a river, others are a series of speedbumps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 22, 2019)

Most things in woodwork that I try come somewhat easy to me, but I pick projects that I know that I can succeed at.
The turning that I've done is enjoyable, so I'm happy with what I'm doing.
Any flat work that I do is generally out of pine. I make sure the wood is dry and everything turns out. I understand how certain species of wood acts and stick with those. Possibly some day when I can devote more time to a single project I will expand on my skills, but right now I'm happy with what I make.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

